# الحجاب في المسيحية



## عمار-87 (13 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

لي استفسار ارجو من المسيحيين الاجابة عليه 

ما هو مفهوم الحجاب للمرأة في المسيحية؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابة بالادلة


----------



## Twin (15 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي*عمار-87



عمار-87 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> لي استفسار ارجو من المسيحيين الاجابة عليه
> 
> ...



*هذا الموضوع تحدثنا فيه كثيراً*
*فلو تعبت قليلاً يا أخي وبحثت في مواضيع هذا القسم *
*ستجد ما تريده فيما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

